

Ask HN: Good use of Messkit.org? - robwgibbons

Hey HN. I purchased the domain Messkit.org several years ago for an idea I had. But before I go and use it, I wanted to get input from more creative people than myself.<p>What would you use Messkit.org for?
======
retroafroman
You could set up a spoof/parody messkit review website/blog. It would take a
few hours to write up a few fake articles. Even more points if the date on the
blog posts are dynamic, showing to be made in the past few hours at any given
day. Or no dates at all, which might make it look like it's being actively
developed and keep the joke up. It also has to be clearly over the top.
Example posts could have titles like "Apple Messkit 4 Leaked in National
Forest Near Bay Area!", "Titanium - The sexy new metal we all love", "Open
source messkit plans seeing early traction", "New Boy Scout regulations
hurting the industry?" etc. Throw on a few affiliate links to actual mess kits
on Amazon, if they make any money then it's just gravy. You could also put up
free ads to whatever other site you have. Tell some people in your social
network to check it out for a laugh and see if it spreads at all. If you're
good enough at writing parody content (or if the college temp you hire to do
it is), you could have a short viral hit on your hands.

------
shaunxcode
For some reason I was expecting to click on the title and have it take me to
either:

1) a website where I can buy a literal mess kit

2) a website where I can buy an electronics kit of random components,
breadboards, motors, lights, switches, levers, solenoids, wires etc. literally
a "messy kit" from which amazing things could be possible and no two are
alike. I further expected there to be a lively discussion board w/ people
posting pictures of what they had built from their mess, sharing components,
schematics, ideas etc.

